# مخططات Auto cad جاهزة لمشروعات و فلل



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مخططات Auto cad جاهزة لمشروعات و فلل و رسومات أنشائية و تفصيلاتها كذلك جاهزة للتعديل أو الأضافة 

روابط التحميل:-

http://hotfile.com/dl/130171888/df75098/___.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/130172211/1bdf097/___.part2.rar.html
 
أرجو الرد ممن أعجبتة الرسومات


----------



## حسام فائز (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

رابط الملف الاول ومساحتة 50 MB

http://hotfile.com/dl/130171888/df75098/___.part1.rar.html​


----------



## bech bech (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا صديقي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## deyaaj (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## ahmed adel 1 (21 يونيو 2013)

الرابط الاول مش شغال


----------



## alaa safadi (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## abu_nazar (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## adhmdemo (2 يوليو 2013)

شكور اخي العزيز علي المجهود


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## تافريتة (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmaaady (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووور ,,,


----------



## ah_aj16 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*توفير رابط اخر*

اخي مشكور ولكن بالرجاء توفير رابط اخر على موقع gulfp او اي موقع رفع اخر


----------



## خنجر نون (10 سبتمبر 2013)

تغيير الرابط


----------



## حمدي شققي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng:ahmed hussien (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ع الهديه ديه


----------



## gsassi (20 أكتوبر 2013)

Merci


----------



## ant_gamal (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حضرموتي (19 أكتوبر 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## zouheirali (22 مارس 2015)

مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------

